# Official westside thread.



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Well hell guys I got one of these on most of the other sites I am on and I seem to be the most knowledgable person on there about this (and I know this is probably not the case here), so I wanted to get some point of views and things from you guys. Figured so many guys on here use it would be nice to get some other ideas from people.

1. Opinions on westside.
2. Postives and negatives.
3. Different routines of a westside variant.
4. What you guys have gained on westside.
5. Just anything about westside period, questions, comments, just anything.

Offical site:
http://www.westside-barbell.com/

Just a basic template I found off of bodybuilding.com:
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/wotw9.htm

Hope you guys enjoy this. This has done wonders for my strength gains and I hope it does the same for you.


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Well some of my marks have went up in the past 3+ months with working with westside, or westside oriented.

My bench went from 275-330 (current mark)
Deadlift went from 410-430 (around about)
Squat went from 375-around 410

Incrediable gains. If someone would tell me I wouldve gained as much as 50 pounds on my bench in 3 months I wouldve told them they are full of shit. But all of this is documented in my journal. 

I must say though that muscle has memory and my old bench PR is 365, about 3 years ago. But this doesnt touch my old squat of around 375. I crushed that. Deads are around my old PR however.


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

My current routine looks like this:

Day 1 - ME Day - upper
ME press variant - 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
rotate every 3 weeks: bench press, floor press, suspended bench 
press
weighted chinup 4 x 5-6
flat db press - 3 x 5-6
chest supported rows(i like using rows that save my lower back) - 4 x 5-6
incline bench press 2 x 10
laterals - 2 x 10-15

Day 3 - ME Day - lower
ME GM/pull- 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
rotate every 3 weeks: deadlift, good mornings, rack pulls
Squats - 4 x 5
hypers - 3 x 8-12
laterals - 2 x 10-15

Day 5 - RE Day - upper
close grip bench press - 3 x 8
pullups - 4 x 8-12 (no extra weight...add "pause" at top to keep rep range)
dips - 3 x 8
supported rows(once again to protect the back) - 4 x 12
Seated overhead presses 2 x 10
laterals - 2 x 10-15

Day 7 - RE Day - lower
RE squats - 5 x 8
SLDL - 3 x 10
Lunges-3x10
hypers - 3 x 8-12
laterals - 2 x 10-15

remember not to take the assistance exercises to failure very often! Only the ME lifts

This is cut and paste from my journal.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 9, 2006)

check my journal to see my program..it's my weird version of westside.  I like it alot, but haven't been doing it long enough to set any PR's


----------



## Spud (Dec 9, 2006)

I've been doing westside now for 4 weeks. I haven't made any attempts to set a PR on anything yet, but I definitely feel stronger! Its very difficult I find, to keep the rest intervals long enough to exert maximal effort each and every time.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2006)

I've never failed to realize strength gains when doing Westside, particularly concerning my squat and deadlift.  I think after this current program I'm doing I will go back to some conjugate periodization a little bit.  Also, I found the program to be great for gaining mass if you do eat enough in conjunction.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 9, 2006)

its a good program but i am too pigheaded and wind up hurting myself eventually. i have gotten a lot stronger on, can't remember specific numbers, but after a while of pushing myself to the max 2x/week i wind hurting myself in one way or another.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2006)

There are some things I don't like about it....

I think the changing the max effort exercise weekly is to quick..I like a 2-3 week  switch.

I don't like going for a new max every week on the max effort exercise.....I think that trying to hitt 1RMs like that is a bit much week in and week out.  Working with just below max weight (or circamaximal) seems to work best for me.  Also, unless you are a powerlifter, or specifically trying to gain 1 rep max strength, then doing higher reps (3-5) would be better IMO.

I think the volume is high....but, you can work up to it.


A note for the people that say they are doing their version of westside....If you are doing your version....then it isn't the westside template.  It is just "your training program".  Just because you train power and strength (and repetitive effort) in the same week doesn't mean that it is "west side training"....people have been training that way for years and years.  The west side template is the westside template.....you either follow it and do the program or you don't and you do your own program.  Also, aside from just following the template, you should read Louie's articles on organizatin of training, the circamaximal phase, ways of making increases, prilipen's table etc....there is more to it than just a template with sets and reps.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> There are some things I don't like about it....
> 
> I think the changing the max effort exercise weekly is to quick..I like a 2-3 week  switch.



Most purporters of the program recommend 2-3 weeks at a time for everyone except the most advanced of lifters.  Only really elite lifters need to be switching every week.  I found that 2-3 weeks was good as well.




> I don't like going for a new max every week on the max effort exercise.....I think that trying to hitt 1RMs like that is a bit much week in and week out.  Working with just below max weight (or circamaximal) seems to work best for me.  Also, unless you are a powerlifter, or specifically trying to gain 1 rep max strength, then doing higher reps (3-5) would be better IMO.
> 
> I think the volume is high....but, you can work up to it.



3RMs are also acceptable.  Unloads are suggested too.  Every several weeks you are supposed to replace the ME lift with something lighter and higher reps, or skip it completely.  For example, I've seen 20 rep DB bench pressing offered up as a solution, which I believe came from a Dave Tate article.  

I remember Jim Wendler wrote an article on EliteFTS suggesting that the focus should really be on getting 3 repetitions over 90%, even if that means 3 singles @ 90% with some rest in between.

Training 3 days a week is another acceptable method of performing Westside, which would reduce the frequency at which you perform the maximal effort lifts.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 9, 2006)

ok, so technically, I'm not doing westside.  I really like what I'm doing though.  I ramp up in intensity and don't go balls out on the accessory work.  So far I already feel stronger and I think in 2 weeks when I go for new PR's I will blow them out of the water.  (I haven't put more than 225 on the bar for working sets in a very long time.)


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Even westside will admit there are different variants to westside. They give you different options in what to do. Yes there is one set program that westside does, but there are also different options they give you. Now if someone simply puts together a program that has a DE day and a ME day and they call it westside, then ok I will say its not westside. But for the most part westside has to do with a ME day and a DE day along with your acc. lifts. They are normally in the range of 3-4 sets of 8-12 reps. And these are to never go to failure. I think most people will tell you they do westside or a variant of it. Now lets not split hairs here, if its close enough to westside go ahead and post it. Let others critique it.


----------



## Sexybeast777 (Dec 10, 2006)

I think Westside is great, I also believe that adjusting the style to your personal needs is good, I also feel that box squats, even though it's a great exercise, I feel is a bit overrated, I'm kinda developing my own powerlifting way of training, yes, it is based on the westside style


----------



## Double D (Dec 10, 2006)

Post it up, thats what this link is for. As long as it revolves around westside. It doesnt have to be word for word westside.


----------



## Raz (Dec 10, 2006)

Good Stuff! I've been re-searching 'Westside' training for awhile now, and I've got alot of info. P-Funk you was wrong on alot of points, CP is right...that is exactly what I've read and absorbed so far. Even though I've read tonnes of info on the net, there is a hell of alot out there and it can get confusing! So, care to post a good article by Louie that you rate?

I completely dis-agree with your last point P. The great thing I've noticed about 'Westside' is there is mass amounts of variations and different templates to follow!

I found that I can't resistance exercise, more than 3 time's a week! So the overall points about how I am going to follow my (tweaked) 'Westside Programme'   are as follows:

Mon: DE Upper
Wed: ME Lower
Fri: RE Upper   (swop this to ME after 4weeks)

I will take all my lifts through the full range of motion and keep my ME lifts to 3-5RM 90% (unless maxing out probs after 6-8weeks.)

Keep posting Westsider's!!!


----------



## Sexybeast777 (Dec 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Post it up, thats what this link is for. As long as it revolves around westside. It doesnt have to be word for word westside.


Is that for me? If so, I have changed the way I was training since I don't have a training partner or couch anymore, therefore, I don't have anyone to spot me, I'm still doing speed benches, I feel I don't need a spotter for that. I'm changing exercises every week for maximum effort, I did half squats last week, from pin 10 on the rack squat, I did 585 for 1 rep, I wanted to do more, but it's difficult since I don't have a spotter to watch me, I have done 675 for 1 rep with my ex-couch in the past. But, I must add, my feet stance was closer this time, about little less than 2 feet apart, I feel I can do a lot more with a wider stance, but I wanted to feel in control of the weight so I used a narrower stance. I'm still developing my training style, but it's definely highly influenced by the westside barbell style, since that's how my coach was training me. I fired my coach because he was costing me too much money, he was being a pain in the ass, and he got me a lot stronger with my legs (deadlift, squat) but he didn't get my bench any stronger, if anything, he got me weaker! So I fired his ass. I wish I could find a work out partner now, but I believe you can make gains even if you train by yourself, you don't need a spotter for deadlifting, for example...
Benches, I'm not going that heavy, and I'm also using a lot of hammer strength machines. I feel like I have no choice. The cool thing about weightlifting is, whatever strength you may lose, you can always get it back, so I'm not afraid.


----------



## Double D (Dec 10, 2006)

Raz said:


> I completely dis-agree with your last point P. The great thing I've noticed about 'Westside' is there is mass amounts of variations and different templates to follow!
> 
> !!!



Ya but for the most part P is right. There really is only one westside training template. But everyone has their variations. Hell everyone has to switch things up to best suit them. Even if it isnt strictly westside, maybe just westsideish.


----------



## Double D (Dec 10, 2006)

Sexybeast777 said:


> Is that for me? If so, I have changed the way I was training since I don't have a training partner or couch anymore, therefore, I don't have anyone to spot me, I'm still doing speed benches, I feel I don't need a spotter for that. I'm changing exercises every week for maximum effort, I did half squats last week, from pin 10 on the rack squat, I did 585 for 1 rep, I wanted to do more, but it's difficult since I don't have a spotter to watch me, I have done 675 for 1 rep with my ex-couch in the past. But, I must add, my feet stance was closer this time, about little less than 2 feet apart, I feel I can do a lot more with a wider stance, but I wanted to feel in control of the weight so I used a narrower stance. I'm still developing my training style, but it's definely highly influenced by the westside barbell style, since that's how my coach was training me. I fired my coach because he was costing me too much money, he was being a pain in the ass, and he got me a lot stronger with my legs (deadlift, squat) but he didn't get my bench any stronger, if anything, he got me weaker! So I fired his ass. I wish I could find a work out partner now, but I believe you can make gains even if you train by yourself, you don't need a spotter for deadlifting, for example...
> Benches, I'm not going that heavy, and I'm also using a lot of hammer strength machines. I feel like I have no choice. The cool thing about weightlifting is, whatever strength you may lose, you can always get it back, so I'm not afraid.




Its ok go ahead and post what you did prior to this.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2006)

Raz said:


> Good Stuff! I've been re-searching 'Westside' training for awhile now, and I've got alot of info. P-Funk you was wrong on alot of points, CP is right...that is exactly what I've read and absorbed so far. Even though I've read tonnes of info on the net, there is a hell of alot out there and it can get confusing! So, care to post a good article by Louie that you rate?
> 
> I completely dis-agree with your last point P. The great thing I've noticed about 'Westside' is there is mass amounts of variations and different templates to follow!
> 
> ...



Another way to do it, which I found approved by Dave Tate in one if his articles was to just train 3 days a week and finish where you left off the previous week.  So... 

ME Bench, ME Dead/Squat, DE Bench one week 
Next week would be DB Dead/Squat, ME Bench, ME Dead/Squat
Etc...


----------



## Raz (Dec 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Another way to do it, which I found approved by Dave Tate in one if his articles was to just train 3 days a week and finish where you left off the previous week.  So...
> 
> ME Bench, ME Dead/Squat, DE Bench one week
> Next week would be DB Dead/Squat, ME Bench, ME Dead/Squat
> Etc...



Yes, similar to what I'm thinking of doing. You just need to see what you respond to and tweat it, to your own individual needs. Just stick to a basic yet effective template and remember to put up good number's, that's what it's all about!


----------



## Sexybeast777 (Dec 11, 2006)

The system consisted on one maximum effort day and one speed day, speed day was lighter weight, about 45% of max, and it was always the same, The coach knew how to do it, then maximum effort day would be something different every week, maxing out everytime. Westside delivers good result
we used chains and boards. We didn't use bands, I wish we did, but my ex-coach didn't like them, he said they can throw you out of your groove...I say whatever...in 6 months I gained 50lbs of strenth to my deadlift...


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm thinking seriously about using westside, but there seem to be so many variations and things. Ahrg.


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2006)

Basically pick which one works for you. In a few minutes I will post something to help ya out.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> Basically pick which one works for you. In a few minutes I will post something to help ya out.



alright thanks!


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2006)

A westside template is very simple it kind of goes like follows:

It is a 4 day a week program, but can be 3 if you like.

Day 1-Max effort bench (Upper)
Day 2-Dynamic effort Squat (lower*
Day 3-Off
Day 4-Dynamic effort bench (Upper)
Day 5-Max Effort Squat (Lower)
Days 6 and 7 are off.

Day 1
Pick one of the bench variants: Board press, Floor press, Incline close grip press, flat close grip press, barbell bench, towel bench, rack press, etc.
from there go with a ramping up type of process: Example: 135x10, 185x5, 225x3, 250x3, 275x1, 300x1, 325x1, until you hit your 1rm
Assistance lifts: back work-5 sets of 10 reps, tri work-5 sets of 10 reps, either shoulder or incline press-3x10, and bent over or regular laterals-3x10. Now alot of these are different for different people, but this is a simple way to look at it.

Dynamic day for squats (Day 2)
Speed Squats (Box squats)-8x3 (only 30 seconds or less rest in between sets), use 50-60% of your 1rm here.
Assistance lifts:
SLDL or Romian deadlift-3-5x10
Lunges-3x10
Hypers-3-5x10-15
Glute Ham raises-3x10-12
Weighted ab work

Day 4 Dynamic effort Bench
Same here as dynamic effort squat: 50-60% of 1 rm at 8 sets of 2-3 reps. With the same RI as DS day.
Assistance lifts:
Back work-5 sets
tri work-4-5 sets
Shoulder work-3-4 sets
I like to throw some bicep work in here, but it is optional
Some type of lateral

Day 5 Max effort squat
The idea here is to use anything except for squat on these. Examples are; any deadlift, any type of good morning, front squats, etc.
Your assistance lifts are pretty much the same as the other lower day except if you did Deads here as a max lift then dont do them in sets later. Instead do some good mornings for reps or vice versa. 

Now this isnt a set in stone westside, but I am at home and it would take forever for me to find a set in stone westside template.

Hope it helps Fu.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> A westside template is very simple it kind of goes like follows:
> 
> It is a 4 day a week program, but can be 3 if you like.
> 
> ...



Ok that is exactly what I needed. It definitely helps. Now I can apply all those articles I read.


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2006)

No problem, hey also Stewart is great with westside as well.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2006)

os it is 2 days on, 1 off, 2 on, 2 off?


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 22, 2006)

I love wsbb, I got really great gains from it over the summer, however its extremely taxing and I would agree the three day split would probably be better. I posted my pseudo westside rountine, Ill see if I can find it


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 22, 2006)

Monday: Dynamic effort bench

Speed Bench
45-60% of 1RM x 3 x 12 sets
Behind the Neck Jerk
4 sets of 5
Lat Pull down
4 sets of 5
Skullcrushers
4 sets of 5
Light Ab exercise


Tuesday: Max effort Squat
Hack Squats/ SLDL/Squat
Perform triples until you feel your form will break down then singles until cant complete another rep with great form.
Barbell Row
4 sets of 10
Leg Curl
4 sets of 10
Backhyper or reversehyper
4 sets of 10
Heavy ab work

Thursday Wednesday: Max effort bench
Bench/Close Grip/ Incline Triples until loss of form then singles until failure.
Lat Pulldown
4 sets of 10
Tri Pulldowns
4 sets of 10
Rear Delt super set with Lat Raises
4 sets of 8
Light ab exercise



Friday Dynamic effort box squat:
Box squats
50-60% of 1rm x 2 x 10
45 sec TBS
Deadlifts
4 sets of 5
Leg Curls
4 sets of 5
Backhyper or reversehyper
4 sets of 10
Heavy ab work


****I also threw in some bicep work where I felt fit(Im a bber at heart)****


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2006)

^^ This is ok, but in order to get some serious gains from your bench press, you have to row. Pulldowns are fine, but rows are where its at. I have stated this many times on here, for a big bench you must learn to row. 

And yes Fufu, it is 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off. Or like what was said before it could be 3 days a week.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 22, 2006)

I actually row on tue., but pulldowns/chin ups are a weak point of mine. 

Your right heavy rows do help the bench alot and great thickness in you mid lats .


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2006)

I like to throw in some chins and pullups on my leg days as well. But on a 4 day week its kinda hard to do so.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> os it is 2 days on, 1 off, 2 on, 2 off?



I've seen it this way and also 2 on, 1 off, 1 on, 1 off, 1 on, 1 off.


----------



## Boost777 (Jan 12, 2007)

How would you relate the mass gains with this program as opposed to a push/pull/legs or upper/lower split?


----------



## Double D (Jan 13, 2007)

As far as mass I have experienced some great mass gains in my upper back. Triceps have gotten bigger as well. However realize that this program is designed for mostly strength and increasing your big 3 lifts; bench, dead, and squat. But then again, can you tell me a small powerlifter?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2007)

I noticed mass gains to be similar to when I did a more bodybuilding oriented program, as long as my diet was on point.


----------



## Boost777 (Jan 13, 2007)

And the Template Double D posted is pretty on point to what the actual template is correct?  (Not Doubting you DD just asking)


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

Its somewhat close. There are so many out there. To actually be training westside you actually need to be training at westside gym. However this system works and is proven many times. Check other sites, but you will see its atleast close.


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh I wanted to add as well. On your dynamic effort day for speed bench change your grip each time or so. For more on this check out the official westside web site.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 16, 2007)

buddy  

ok ill post up some important westside info i came across:



			
				Louie Simmons said:
			
		

> *Reverse Hyperextensions*
> 
> At Westside we do a lot of 45-degree reverse hyperextensions. This style hits dramatically not only the lower back but also the hamstrings. They are done very heavy on either squat day or max effort day for the squat and deadlift. Six to ten reps are performed. The number of sets depends on your level of physical preparedness. We do 2-6 reps.
> 
> ...



this has been VERY helpful for my current program


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the additional information, every little bit helps. 
Keep this in mind everyone, the hypers are very very important to westside and are used constantly.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

ok im gonna add in more stuff....actually, im adding in everything i got...


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

*Westside / 5x5 Hybrid program by Kethnaab*

*Originally Posted by Kethnaab on BB.com*

Well, after posting the WSB Template and WS4BB, I have gotten MORE PMs, this time regarding a hybrid 5x5/WSB program. Now, usually I speak from complete experience; I???ve done variations of each the 5x5 and Westside programs before, as well as the ???early version??? of DC, various iterations of HIT, 8x8 training, 3-day splits, 4-day splits, 7-day splits (each bodypart got its own day), super high volume, Yates-style lower volume, Ed Coan style PL SF periodized programs, etc???when you hear me state something, I am stating MY opinion, unless I give credit to the originator. I don???t like guesswork, and I don???t talk smack about someone else???s ideas if I have not tried them out myself or had a few of my buddies, soldiers or wife try it out. Like most dudes who are the ???biggest??? fish in a small pond, I get asked a lot for weight training advice by my buddies and guys in the various military units to which I???ve been assigned, so I have a decent pool of results to pull from.

Again, I have done a variation of the 5x5 with great success, and have had TONS of success with my WS4BB variant, but I have NEVER combined 5x5 with Westside. I have enough personal experience with both that I feel I can toss out a pretty good idea as to how a WSB/5x5 template would work though by taking what I like from each and adjusting what I don't like. With that in mind, recognize that this is one man???s opinion, and the key to any true advanced program is going to be customization.

If you have not AT LEAST run both the intermediate 5x5 and a WSB style training program for awhile, you really will not be able to customize this properly. In order to know what the hell I???m rambling about, you will need a damn good understanding of the why???s, how???s and wherefore???s of both training methods. If you don???t understand the principles and the reasoning behind the principles of each training method, I am going to seem like a rambling fool to you. In fact, even if you DO understand both programs, I???m probably going to seem like a rambling fool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





However, never let it be said that I fear looking like a fool, so here we go. 

5x5 is cookie cutter. WSB is all about customization. Madcow himself said outright that the spreadsheet serves ONLY as a starting point, that the 2nd time around, you should be able to adjust for your own needs/strengths/weaknesses as far as weight selection and Wednesday exercises. This is not a beginner???s or an intermediate program. It is an ADVANCED program. It also has a lot of volume, so it is best that you do this program after a full deload (from a DF program) or after a SD (if you were running HST). If you are not in good ???shape???, meaning your workload capacity/recovery is poor, then run the intermediate 5x5 for a month, starting at week 2, to get yourself into proper workload shape. Do a 1-2 week deload and then hit things up with this one.

*Monday - ME upper body/press*
ME press variant-------3 x 1 ??? 3, 1 set each @ 90% / 100% / 95% of 3, 2, or 1 RM
Squat/DL variant (a)-- 5x5 (ramped)
RE press variant (a)--- 5x5 (sets across, adjust weights down 5-10% from template)
Pendlay rows----------5x5 (ramped)

*Wednesday - RE day *
SQ/DL variant (b)----- 4x10
RE Press variant (b)-- 4x10
Chinups----------------- 4x10
Yates rows------------- 4x10

*Friday - ME lower body *
ME DL variant----------3 x 1 - 3 > @ 90% / 100% / 95% of 1, 2, or 3 RM
Squat/DL variant (a)---5x5 (sets across, adjust weights downward 5-10%)
RE press variant (a)--- -5x5 (ramped)
Pendlay rows------------5x5 (sets across)

The ever popular laterals are easily implemented for the medial delts. Sets of GHRs and/or reverse hypers and/or heel plate drags provide a way of taxing the hamstrings without overly taxing recovery. One (or two, or all 3, if you are a stud) can be added in up to twice weekly, the laterals all 3 days if you can swing it, much as direct arm work and hypers/abdominals are added in the Madcow 5x5???s. Understand that those exercises are ADJUNCTS, rather than core principles. Leave them out if you must. Don???t introduce them haphazardly.

*Exercise selection.* I included both Pendlay rows and Yates rows because they are the 2 most effective exercises for the entire back that I know of, and they are DRASTICALLY different in both technique and affect. The Yates rows are done on 10-rep day for a reason. This is an exercise that knuckleheads like to get stupid with and load up the weight. DON???T do that. Suck down 5% of your ego and use 5% less weight and watch your technique improve by 50% and your results improve by 100%. Leave the egos at the door, bitches. To further mitigate this problem, I have chinups as the precursor to the rows as a means of ???pre-exhaustion???. So now you have a very reasonable excuse to scale back on the weight for them. Tell that little voice inside your head to STFU, you just got done chinning, you don???t NEED 3 plates on there. 

- Select your exercises for the squat/DL/bench variations according to your strengths and weaknesses. If you know that ???off the floor??? is a weakness in the deadlift, then leave the rack pulls for someone else. If you know that your lockout is asskicking, you???re fine at the midpoint, but you suck right off the chest, then give some strong consideration to reverse wide-grip benches and overhead presses, rather than CGBP and DB presses. If you don???t give a shit how much you lift, you just want to pack on mass and strength is secondary, then select your exercises according to physique weakpoints rather than strength weakpoints.

- Unlike the basic WSB, which says ???no direct squatting, deadlifting or benching???, I recommend that you use the basic squat, deadlift and bench press as much as possible in this program. No one that is reading this is an elite powerlifter, so chances are pretty good, you???ll need to keep benching, squatting and deadlifting in order to continue your progress. Additionally, unlike those advanced lifters, you can still have a tremendous amount of success incorporating the big 3 into your routine. 

- ME exercises will be maintained for 2-3 weeks. Again, no world class powerlifter is going to take my advice, and the ???change every week??? thing primarily applies to them. On Week 1, you take your 3RM and perform a set at 90%, a set at 100%, and a set at 95% of your 3RM. All 3 sets are for 3 reps apiece. On week 2, you will do the same thing, but you will do doubles. During Week 3, you do singles and attempt to hit a PR for your 1-RM. At that point, you change ME exercises as you should hit a 1-RM for that exercise, as well as getting to your previous 5-RM on your main ???supplementary??? exercises (press variant ???a??? and squat variant ???a???). Keep the supplementary exercises the same for another 3 week run and change to a new ME exercise. Do another 3-week run with the different ME exercise, as above (Triples during week 1, etc). (*NOTE* ??? If you have run WSB previously, then stick with whatever ME %age scheme you like. I like 90/100/95. If you like something different, then by all means, do whachalike. Customize!) If you choose to switch ME exercise every other week, then shoot for week 1 = 3RM, week 2 = 1RM

*Weight selection*. You can use Madcow???s Advanced template as a starting point for weight calculations for the 5x5 ramping and sets across, as well as weekly progression. On Monday, reduce poundage on your second press by 5-10% to account for the ME press you do first in the day. Same for Fridays and the lower body exercise. Remember, it is a TEMPLATE. You should already know whether a 6% ramp works for you or if a 9% ramp works better.
- On Wednesdays, you will do 10-rep sets of completely different exercises (lower ???b???, press ???b???, Yates rows). Normally, your 10-RM is *ABOUT* 80-85% of your 5RM for that exercise. So if you can hit 200 for a set of 5, then you should be able to hit 160-170 for a set of 10. If you cannot hit 160-170 in this case, then adjust the weights upward or downward on the 10-rep day according to your own abilities. If you can hit 175-180 for a set of 10, then you probably can go reasonably heavy on Wednesdays. Adjust according to your own abilities

- I am of the (strong) opinion that, especially for bodybuilders, a very tight ???ramp??? should be done for the rows, and a noticeably ???looser??? ramp on the presses. I like a 5-6% ramp on the rows, a 12% on the presses (more on CGBP), and a 10% on the legs. Adjust as needed. I???m not going to tell you how to suck this egg, you should have enough training experience to suck it your own way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you have not done at least the intermediate version of 5x5, you will not know how best to individualize this for you, so you may need to adjust fire as you go along. Ramp 12% on Wednesdays, maybe even 15%. Remember, Wednesday is supposed to be something of a ???break???. This may seem easy compared to a 5x5 where you still work hard on Wednesdays, but remember, Mondays and Fridays will be MUCH tougher when doing the ME work. Shorter rest periods, move between sets faster. Wednesdays is the ???pump??? day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For deload, set all 5x5 work on Mondays and Fridays to 3x3, replace the ME work with DE work (8x3 @ 50-60% on bench press, 10x2 @ 50-60% on box squats). Drop to 3x10 on Wednesdays for each exercise. Like 5x5, as long as you are hitting PRs on those main supplementary exercises and bar speed is good for the DE work, keep riding that overreaching/supercompensation wave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm estimating that every other ME exercise switch will be good for a deload.

I???m working on a spreadsheet that will account for the 5-10% reduction on ME days as well as adjust for the ramping differences and the extra exercises. I may or may not bother to finish with it, as I am pretty strongly of the opinion that the key to success in this program is going to be knowledge of your own body and how you react to training variables (Such as exercise selection, weight progression, ramping, etc)

Besides, I spoon feed people more than enough. If you???re to this point now, you should be able to take my ideas, adjust as needed, and run with them. 

Now then, that???s the basic program, let???s look at the pros and cons of each method and why I organized things the way I did.

*5x5 ???basic ideas???*
1) Do 5 x 5 with the same weight on one day, ramping on another day 
2) Wednesday has less total tonnage and less volume than Monday and Wednesday
3) Constantly push to increase the weights in your core lifts
4) Keep the identical lifts throughout

*WSB ???basic ideas???*
1) Pick an exercise for bench and an exercise for squat/DL and ???max out??? once weekly (ME)
2) Perform a speed day for bench and squat (DE)
3) Select exercises that increase your ability to perform each of the ???big 3??? and perform a strength/hypertrophy routine with them for sets of 5-12 reps (RE)
4) Change the ME lifts frequently, the RE lifts not so frequently

*5x5 Pros *
1) Effective - Focus on squat, bench and dead guarantees increases in overall strength and mass (assuming proper diet)
2) Easily organized, easy to understand
3) Easy methodology for ramping, progression, and deloading (programming)
4) Done properly, all lifts go through the roof
*5x5 Cons*
1) Static program is not easily customized
2) No real way to emphasize weak points
3) Monotonous ??? Focus on very small # of ???core??? exercises may lead to boredom (we???re dealing with the Nintendo generation here, stuff has to change every hour or they will get antsy and start spastically clicking on the channel changer)

*WSB Pros*
1) Easily customized for individual preferences
2) Designed to perfectly emphasize weak points
3) Variety keeps things interesting and makes workouts ???fun???
4) Done properly, all lifts go through the roof
*WSB Cons*
1) ???Complex??? exercises and concepts can be confusing
2) De-emphasis of the ???big 3???, especially the deadlift, can result in halted gains for intermediate trainees; even advanced trainees frequently need to hit ???heavy??? benches, squats and deadlifts 
3) More difficult to periodize for the average trainee due to frequently changing exercises
4) Absolutely REQUIRES a spot 2 days out of the week for both ME days
WSB and 5x5 are almost perfectly complementary, as far as their pros/cons. A con of 1 is a pro in the other. 

The WSB template is far more complex, the 5x5 template is easy, so we???ll start with the 5x5 template (mitigating WSB Con #1). DE days have mostly strict carryover for powerlifters rather than bodybuilders, so we will drop DE work entirely (NOTE ??? DE work makes for a GREAT deload!) 5x5 sets across as well as ramped 5x5 and ramped 4x10 comprise the RE work. The 2 ME days are very easy to incorporate, one on Monday for upper body, one on Friday for a deadlift variation (mitigating WSB con # 2). If you want to pull heavy on Mondays and bench heavy on Fridays, be my guest. Adjust your supplementary rep scheme accordingly. Wednesday during 5x5 is typically a ???lighter??? day, with 4 sets instead of 5, sub-max squats, military presses instead of bench presses, and only 1 maximal set of 5 for the deadlift. This becomes an RE day where all sets are ramped, and we get to go for the pump because ???it is like cumming??? and even powerlifters like to cum, right? 

In order to mitigate all 3 of the 5x5 cons, a group of core exercises is selected for the press, squat and deadlift. Several ME press exercises will be chosen and will be rotated every 1-3 weeks on Monday. 2 additional presses will be chosen, 1 performed Mondays and Fridays (main supplemental exercise) in typical 5x5 fashion, the other performed on Wednesday RE day (accessory exercise), with higher repetitions. The supplemental exercises do NOT change, you continue to work hard to improve them and add weight. The accessory exercises are not weight dependent and can be changed on a whim from week to week if you like. 

The various primary deadlift variants will comprise the ME lower body work, mitigating WSB con # 4 since deadlifts don??? need no steenkin??? spotter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you have a spotter and you want to do ME squats, then go for it! Or if you like to base jump without a parachute, swim with sharks and run with the bulls, do ME work WITHOUT a spotter. Just make sure you list me in your will, mmmmkay? 

Anyway, 2 different squat/pull variations will be chosen. As with the press variations, 1 is performed Mondays and Fridays in typical 5x5 fashion, the other performed on Wednesday RE day, with higher repetitions. In both cases, you select your supplementary press/squat/pull to suit your own weak points. Also note ??? your own lower back recovery abilities should play HEAVILY into your selection. You???re doing Yates rows on Wednesdays. That is a heavy-ass exercise, even at 10 reps. That might not be the day to select heavy RDLs as your ???accessory??? exercise. Yeah, they???re 10-rep sets, but your lower back might really limit you and jack up your Yates rows. Might recommend reverse hypers, ghetto glute-ham or front squats, to keep your lower back a bit less??????taxed???. If you really really need to hit the hammies and you cannot do the ghetto GHR or reverse hypers, you might want to switch to supported rows or cable rows of some sort rather than the Yates and do the SLDL/RDL. I???d rather see you perform cable rows properly and hit your weak points than do Yates rows (especially improperly) at the neglect of your weak points. Also note ??? you can select concentric-only exercises for your weak points on Wednesdays if you have a problem with DOMS on Fridays from the Wednesday workouts.

By using the large group of exercises YOU chose to best develop YOUR weak points, you can keep training more fluid while maintaining easy progression, thereby mitigating all 3 of the main 5x5 cons.

So there you have it, a ???basic recipe??? for success. Not a step-by-step spoonfeeding, but a sampling of ideas that you can use a starting point to construct your own workout program. If you aren???t experienced, stick to a templated workout. If you have the experience, give the 5x5/WSB hybrid a go and report back with how you adjusted it and how it worked as a result, for better or for worse.

I wonder how long it???ll take someone to ask about direct arm, calf and trap work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  source: http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=795466



			
				Kethnaab said:
			
		

> depending upon how redeployment goes, and how much the wife misses me when I get back (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



--------------x-------------

Sentinel


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

*Basic Westside Template*

Every forum has this thread, so now shall we.  I'll just clean it up a bit.

 I'll link it to irongodz, Mike Ruggiera's forum

*SUNDAY- SPEED DAY FOR BENCH*

*BENCH* _8-10 sets of 3reps (use 50% of 1 rep max, 1 minute between sets, all reps should be done controlled but explosively)_

*FRONT PRESSES* _3sets of 3-5reps(pick one shoulder movement)_
 STANDING FRONT PRESS
 DB PRESSES

*TRICEP MOVEMENT*-_ one exercise, reps 10-15, one minute rest between sets_
 DB EXTENSIONS, DB EXT. W/ ELBOWS FLARED,
 PUSHDOWNS, SKULL CRUSHERS,
 JM PRESSES,etc

*UPPER BACK MOVEMENT*- _3sets of 10-12 reps_
 LAT PULLDOWNS, BENT-ROWS, CABLE ROWS,
 ONE ARM DB or CABLE ROW,etc

*ABS *and or *NECK*

*MONDAY- MAX EFFORT DAY FOR SQUAT & DEADLIFT*

*MAX EFFORT EXERCISE* ??? _choose one exercise, work to a one rep max, do not perform exercise two weeks in a row_
 ZERCHER SQUATS, PIN LOCKOUTS(at different heights),
 SAFETY SQUAT BAR SQUATS(off a low box),
 SQUATS(off a high box), DEADLIFT(off a platform),
 ARCH-BACK GOOD MORNINGS, STIFF-LEGS,
 BELT SQUATS, SUMO DEADLIFTS-_ (all exercises can be 
Enhanced with bands. Also keep a record of max lifts)_

*LEG CURLS*or *GLUTE HAM RAISES * _3-4 sets of 5-7 reps_

*LOWER BACK MOVEMENT*- _switch every 3 weeks_
 STIFF-LEGS _(not to be done when using as a max effort exercise),_
 PULL THROUGHS, HYPERS, REVERSE HYPERS,etc

*UPPER BACK MOVEMENT*-_ 3sets of 5-7 reps_

*BICEPS* and *ABS*

*WEDNESDAY- MAX EFFORT DAY FOR BENCH*

*MAX EFFORT EXERCISE* ??? same _directions as for max day for squat and deadlift_
 BOARD PRESSES, CAMBER BAR PRESSES, FLOOR 
 PRESSES, DECLINE PRESSES, DB FOR REPS, REVERSE 
 BAND PRESSES, LOCKOUTS, CLOSE GRIP PRESSES
 INCLINE PRESSES,etc

*TRICEP MOVEMENT*-pick two, keep reps 3-7, take longer between sets for optimum recovery, 3sets each

*BACK MOVEMENT*- keep reps 10-12 for 3 sets

*ABS *and or *NECK*

*FRIDAY- SPEED DAY FOR SQUAT*

*BOX SQUATS* 6-10 sets of 2 reps with 50-60% of one rep max, one minute rest

*LEG CURLS* 3sets of 10 reps

*LOWER BACK MOVEMENT*- same exercise as Mondays but lighter and more reps

*SHRUGS *3sets of 10-15 reps as heavy as you can handle it

*BICEPS *and *ABS*


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

*Westside For Skinny Viking B*stards*

*Originally written by VikingMan from BB.com *

*Disclaimer*: I ripped most of this straight out of Joe Defranco???s Westside for Skinny ****************************s. It has some modification in it for things I like, but it???s still pretty much his! For more information and some good resources, visit his sight, at http://www.defrancostraining.com/

I'm writting this because I like to see the format for the actual workouts in a different format than Defranco writes his stuff in, it's a little confusing IMO, and because we've needed a good WS4SB writup around here for a while.

 Here we go.

*Monday*: Upper Body Max Effort
 A. Bench Press Variant 3-5RM 
 B. Horizontal Row 4 X 5-10
 C. Supplemental press 3-4 X 6-10
 D. Upper back variant 2-3 X 12-15
 E. Weighted Abdominal work 3-4 X 8-15

*Wednesday*: Lower Body Max Effort
 A. Deadlift Variant 3-5RM 
 B. Squat Variant 3 X 8
 C. Weighted Hypers 3 X 8
 D. Ghetto GHRs 2 X 8

*Friday*: Upper Body Repetition Effort
 A. Repetition Effort Bench Variant 
 B. Vertical Pull Variant 4 X 8-12
 C. Medial Delt or Trap Variant 3 X 10-15
 D. Triceps Supplemental Variant 3-4 X 5-10
 E. Curl Variant 3 X 8-10
 F. Abdominal circuit training

*Monday*: Lower Body Max Effort
 A. Squat Variant 3-5RM 
 B. Pull Variant 3 X 8
 C. Weighted Hypers 3 X 8
 D. Ghetto GHRs 2 X 8

*Lift Variations

* *Bench Press Variants*: Thick or regular bar bench press, Floor press, Rack lockout, Board press, Incline bench press, Close grip bench press, Decline bench press

*Supplemental Press Variants*: Flat, Incline, or Decline Dumbbell or barbell bench press
*
Row Variants*: Chest supported rows (like a T-Bar row), Pendlay Rows, Yates Rows, Seated cable row
*
Upper Back Variants*: Seated rear delt machine,Seated dumbbell ???power cleans???, Bent-over cable flyes (single arm), Standing face pulls, Rope pulls to throat, Bent-over dumbbell rear delt flyes, Cable ???scarecrows??? 
*
Abdominal Variant*: Barbell Russian twists, Low-cable pull-ins, Hanging leg raises, Barbell or dumbbell side bends, Weighted Swiss ball crunches, Low pulley Swiss ball crunches (shown below)
*
Repetition Effort Bench Variant*: Flat barbell bench press max reps (w/ 95, 135, 185, or 225LBS); Max reps with a regular pushup, chain suspended pushup, or bar pushup; Bodyweight dips; DB Bench for higher reps
*
Triceps Supplemental Variant*: Dumbbell triceps extension, Dumbbell floor presses, Rope pressdowns, Skull crushers
*
Vertical Pull Variant*: Chin ups, pull ups, add weight to keep rep range, or use pulldown if you can???t get rep range with body weight
*
Medial Delt or Trap Variant*: Dumbbell side press (single arm), Dumbbell shoulder press (seated or standing), Lateral raises (dumbbell or cable), Barbell or dumbbell shrugs, Bradford presses 
*
Curl Variant*: Thick bar curls, Preacher curls (EZ bar or straight bar), Regular barbell curls, Hammer curls, Alternate dumbbell curls (standing or seated incline)
*
Abdominal circuit training*: Pick a bunch of different ab exercises

*Deadlift Variant*: Conventional deadlift, Platform Deadlift, Rack pull, Sumo deadlift
*
Squat Variant*: Wide stance squats, Medium stance squats, Heels together squats, Front squats
*
Pull Variant*: Good Mornings (of any variety), Stiff leg deadlifts, Romanian deadlifts
_
continued...._


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

*Westside For Skinny Viking B*stards continued*

*Notes & Comments*

*Conjugate Periodization*: At its core, the above is based on Conjugate Periodization. CP is based on a couple primary ideas. Doing max effort work and rotating lifts that have a specific impact on the lift being trained(there are more, but not really applicable to my primary audience). We???ll use Max Effort Upper Body day as an example. The lift being trained, even if you didn???t do it on any particular day, is the bench press. CP assumes you will use a movement to help improve your bench press for 1-3 weeks, then SWITCH LIFTS!!! If you are really weak though, stick to the lift until you fail. When you fail, switch the lift. So I???ll give some examples. Let???s say you start out with the flat bench press. You???d go for your 5RM. Next week, do it again setting another PR. Week after that, you fail. The following week, you WOULD NOT USE flat barbell bench. You would choose another lift from the Bench Press Variants group, and work up to a 5RM in that lift. Repeating the process ad nauseam. You don???t have to use all the lifts, but it???s probably best to use at least 3. 

*Exercise Selection & Duration*
Max Effort movements are going to rotate fairly often, unless you're still getting progress out of the movement, in which case, don't fix it if it aint broke. So they will likley rotate once every few weeks. For the rest of the movements, error on the side of keeping a movement for a while, maybe 6 weeks, before thinking about changing them out. And if it's working really well, and you're still setting PRs on it, then don't switch lifts.

*PRs*: The priority, for all movements, at all times, is to set a PR as often as possible. This necessitates keeping track of your best lifts. If you set a bench press PR of 200 X 3, then rotate away from the bench press for a month or two, when you come back, you???ll want to blow 200 X 3 out of the water, or you will have made ZERO progress. So keep a spreadsheet of your best lifts for reference. You don???t have to PR each movement in every workout, but each workout should have 1-2 PRs at least, somewhere.

*Form*: This program is suitable for beginners. Though it???s worth noting, that if you ARE a beginner, STAY AWAY FROM 3RMes!!!! Use a 5, and maybe even a 6RM! The lower you go in reps, the higher the weight. The higher the weight, the more quickly form problems will get you hurt. If you haven???t done so already, buy the book Starting Strength to learn how to perform the key lifts properly!!!!! This can???t be emphasized enough. Bad form will get you hurt. Being hurt means you???re making zero progress. That said, bring it when you run this program. Set some PRs!

*Team*: This program is best done with a partner, as max effort work is involved. When dealing with max poundages, you???ll be near failure. Though you should not be working intentionally to failure on this program. So in that kind of environment, you will need a spotter for the benching and the squatting. 

*Lower Body Days*: Westside for Skinny ****************************s is intended for athletes. As such, it only incorporates 1 lower body day a week, as the athlete in question will need extra lower body recovery for his/her sport specific practice on the field or court. If you are not an athlete, then you???ll need more lower body work. Thus my alteration of the WS4SB template with the inclusion of TWO lower body days. The addition of the second lower body day makes this a 4 day program, and for most guys, I like running this over 9 days, instead of 7. So the 4th workout gets floated into the second week, and the cycle repeated. If you are an athlete, simply treat the second lower body day as lower body day B (in an A B setup), and alternate weekly which one you do. 

For the weeks where lower body workouts occur twice in 5 days (I.e. Deads on Monday, Upper on Wednesday, and Squats on Friday), you???d have the option of taking it easy on the Friday workout. I like to push it anyway, but you might find that a bit much.

*Set Rep Scheme*: The set/rep schemes are not set in stone. If you find yourself pretty run down running this program, reduce some volume. If you think it???s not enough, add some volume. The key determining factor is, are you progressing on the Max Effort movements? 

One thing I will do from time to time is I'll alter the template from straight sets, or sets across, to pryamid sets. So, where the template has you doing 4 X 10 for a rowing movement, the typical way to do that is to do 4 X 10 X the same weight for each set. Sometimes, I'll ramp those, peaking at a new PRs set.

*Rest & Recovery*This program will push you to your limits. As such, any flaws in your diet or sleep habits and patterns will become a glaring flaw. If I???m not eating enough protein for muscle gains, and enough carbs and fats for energy, my performance on something like this goes through the floor. Also, if I???m getting less than 6 hours a night (preferably 7-8), my performance also goes through the floor. 

*Food*: As with any program, food is the key to muscular gains. You will gain ZERO muscle, and little strength if you aren't feeding your body to grow. Depending on your body type, carbs will be the big variable. You'll need at least 1.5G of protein. For carbs, if you are predisposed to putting off fat, then controlling carb intake while maximizing EFA intake will be the key to limiting fat gains. If you're a skinny teenager, then just eat everything in sight. 

*How do I work up to a 3-5RM?*
We???ll use the bench press as an example, but the numbers would work for any lift. You start with warm-ups then progress to the work set.

We???ll assume a guy with @ 300LB bench press. He???d do something like the following working up to a 3RM.

Warmups
10 X Bar
8 X 135
5 X 185
3 X 225
1 X 255

Max Effort Attempt
3 X 280 (if this was easy, attempt the next line)
3 X 290

*Links*

To run a Westside program effectively, it helps to have a good understanding of the underlying concepts. So the following links should provide some additional background and context that will make this whole thing make more sense.

Periodization Bible (Old Testament)

Periodization Bible (New Testament)

The Eight Keys PI

The Eight Keys PII

The Eight Keys PIII

The Eight Keys PIV

Kethnaab's Westside primer/FAQ 

Kethnaab's Westside for BodyBuilders

Elite Fitness WSB Articles

Also, check out Iron Addicts site, he's got LOTS more Westside info, as well as some additional actual programs.

Iron Addicts

_continued...._


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

*Westside For Skinny Viking B*stards continued*

*THESE ARE NOT ACTUAL WORKOUTS, JUST EXAMPLES OF THIS TEMPLATE IN ACTION!!!!*

*Monday, Max Effort Upper Body*

*A. Decline Bench Press*
 10 X Bar
 8 X 135
 5 X 185
 3 X 225
 3 X 255
 3 X 295
3 X 325

*B. Pendlay Rows*
 10 X 135
 10 X 185
 10 X 185
 10 X 185
 10 X 185

*C. Incline Dumbbell Bench Press *
 7 X 55LB DBs
 7 X 75LB DBs
 7 X 95LB DBs
 7 X 95LB DBs
 7 X 95LB DBs

*D. Face Pulls*
 12 X 70LBS
 12 X 70LBS
 12 X 70LBS (pulled from air, I've never acutally done face pulls)

*E. Weight Decline Situps*
 8 X BW + 25LBS
 8 X BW + 25LBS
 8 X BW + 25LBS

 As an example of different ways to do this, I might also do the following on Pendlay Rows (or any non-issolation movement) instead of sets across. 

*B. Pendlay Rows*
 5 X 135
 5 X 185
 5 X 225
 5 X 255


*Wednesday, Max Effort Lower Body*

*A. Conventional Deadlift*
 8 X 135
 5 X 225
 3 X 315
 1 X 365
 1 X 425
3 X 475

*B. Medium Stance Squats*
 8 X 135
 3 X 225
 8 X 275
 8 X 275
 8 X 275

*C. Weighted Hypers *
 8 X BW + 50LBS
 8 X BW + 50LBS
 8 X BW + 50LBS

*D. Ghetto GHRs*
 8 X BW - Assistance
 8 X BW - Assistance


*Friday, Repetition Effort Upper Body*

*A. 225 Bench Press Test*
10 X Bar
5 X 135
5 X 185
16 X 225 ---> Just guessing, I haven't done a 225 test before

*B. Pulldowns (Chin Grip)*
8 X 230
8 X 230
8 X 230
8 X 230

*C. Skull Crushers*
8 X 100
8 X 100
8 X 100

*D. Seated Dumbbell Military Press*
10 X 65LB DBs
10 X 65LB DBs
10 X 65LB DBs

*E. Barbell Curls*
8 X 110
8 X 110
8 X 110

*E. Abdominal circuit work*

*Monday, Max Effort Lower Body (squats)*

*A. Medium Stance Squats*
 8 X 135
 5 X 225
 3 X 275
 1 X 315
 1 X 355
3 X 395

*B. SLDLs*
 8 X 135
 8 X 245
 8 X 245
 8 X 245

*C. Weighted Hypers *
 8 X BW + 50LBS
 8 X BW + 50LBS
 8 X BW + 50LBS

*D. Ghetto GHRs*
 8 X BW - Assistance
 8 X BW - Assistance

------------------x-------------------


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

*Westside Primer/FAQ by Kethnaab*

*Originally written by Kethnaab on BB.com*

this is an article written by *Kethnaab*... Kethnaab is from bb.com and i think these two artciles of his will be very helpful... and they'll add to our resources 

*Westside primer/FAQ* 
                                                              Well, the Westside for Bodybuilders (WS4BB)  that I wrote up has, judging 
by my "inbox", brought about the need for a basic Westside primer, so I can stop answering so many questions via PM.

So here's the FAQ, it is meant to be a basic "starting point" for bodybuilders to understand what is going on when someone starts discussing "Westside". It is not all-encompassing, it is basic. I try to use terms that a newb/intermediate bodybuilder might understand, but this is, in NO WAY, 
SHAPE OR FORM, a newb/intermediate training program. Unless you have a very experienced strength coach who understands Westside, or unless 
you have been lifting weights for a LOOOOOOONG time, you would do best to steer clear of this due to the volume of near-limit training it involves. 

Why discuss a powerlifting program on a bodybuilder website? Because this is a program that can help you get strong, and any non-chemically 
assisted trainee who thinks he can get big without getting strong is smoking crack. You can't do it. Guys on steroids don't NEED to be strong to be 
big. Guys not on steroids MUST get strong in order to get big. Please do not debate this issue with me here. Debate it (and lose) elsewhere.

Note - Westside does not have a "separate" workout for deadlifting or squatting, but rather, they consider training one to be training both. Once you get the technique of both exercises down, training the muscles involved in one means you are training the muscles involved in both. So if I say "you 
train the squat", I am also saying intrinsically that "you train the deadlift" as well.

So here it is. "Just the basics, ma'am." This should tide you over until IA posts his "bigger 'n' better" version. These are the questions I've had most asked of me.

*What is Westside training? *
"Westside training" is, in its basic format, a powerlifting program "designed" by Louie Simmons and evolved by Louie, Dave Tate, Jim Wendler and a 
bunch of the fellows at Westside Barbell in Ohio. It is designed around the Conjugate method and has proven itself to be incredibly effective for the 
advanced trainee.

*What is the Conjugate method?*
The Conjugate method is not actually a single method of training, but rather, the integration of 3 methods. It is based on the Russian Conjugate Sequence System, and the "Westside guys" admit readily to how heavily influenced (i.e. #BURP##BURP##BURP##BURP##BURP##BURP##BURP#ized) the program is from the former Eastern bloc training methods. The Conjugate method employs 3 "styles" of training in a 1-"week" period:

The Max Effort method (heretofore referred to as "ME")
The Dynamic Effort method (heretofore referred to as "DE")
The Repetition (or Repeated) Effort method (heretofore referred to as "RE")

*What is ME training?  *
ME training is "Max Effort" training and is truly the core of the Westside program. As the name implies, you will perform a maximum effort for an exercise that has a _direct_ influence on your squatting, benching and deadlifting ability.  Notice the term DIRECT.  This means that you can be 
100% certain that, if your <exercise> lift goes up, your bench or your squat/deadlift will go up. Triceps kickbacks, DB flyes or leg extensions would 
poor choices.  Rack pulls, box squats, and close grip barbell presses would be better choices.  

*Why do ME training?  How can it help a bodybuilder or powerlifter?*
The purpose of ME training is to increase intermuscular (i.e. the quads work together with the glutes working together with the hammies) and intramuscular (i.e. more motor units firing within each involved muscle). The obvious benefits of ME work is not just that it makes you "stronger", but 
WHY it makes you stronger. It makes you a more efficient lifter in that you are able to "focus" on the exercise and perform it correctly. I'm sure we all can agree that a properly performed squat will do the body good, and an improperly performed squat will most certainly NOT do the body much good at all. 

It also allows you to recruit more of the possible muscle fibers. We all know about the "Weider Mind-Muscle principle". Well, max effort training is the BEST way to improve this for a late intermediate/advanced trainee. 
You cannot hide weaknesses in ME training, they will jump out at you. Are you a bit asymmetrical, strengthwise, i.e. left a bit stronger than right, or 
vice-versa? This will become glaringly obvious. Do your triceps need some work? This will become glaringly obvious. Is your core musculature "pretty", but weak (i.e. do you have a 6-pack that is somewhat flimsy)? You'll learn this immediately during ME training. This is why you need an experienced eye. Westside is far better done with an experienced partner. Even the most experienced lifter can't watch himself train.

*How do I employ ME training in Westside?*
You will perform ME training on 2 separate days per "week" in the Westside program. 1 ME training day will be dedicated to the bench press, 1 to the 
squat/deadlift.  These are to be done on separate days (this is an _absolute_ within the WSB system) and you should maximize the amount of rest 
you get after a ME day. 

You will develop a "pool" of several exercises that have a direct bearing on your bench press and squat. You will select 1 exercise from each of 
those and perform approximately 3 sets of 1-3 repetitions as the first exercise for your workout. This work must be HEAVY, i.e. >90% 1RM. So if 
you are doing the close grip bench press (CGBP) as your ME exercise this week for the bench, and you can CGBP 300 lbs, then your ME work would 
be sets with 270 or more pounds. You can warmup to prepare for this work, but ensure you don't begin your ME work in a "fatigued" state. i.e. don't 
do a bunch of sets and reps prior to your ME work. Do the least amount of warming up necessary to ensure your joints and muscles are prepared to 
lift heavy.

As a "newb" to the Westside system, you will probably find that you can use the same ME exercise for consecutive weeks. However, this exercise 
should (and will) be rotated at least every 3rd week. Experts with the Westside system (who probably would not be reading this unless they are 
making sure I didn't muck it up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) will generally rotate ME work each week. This week might be floor presses, next week CGBP, the week after 2-board presses, etc. 

*Why do you "max out" every week?  Isn't that dangerous?  Why rotate exercises so often?*
Research suggests that if you don't train heavy, you lose the ability to train heavy. i.e. you get "worse" at it if you don't do it frequently. As such, ME 
work is done weekly to prevent any reduction in CNS capabilities. Remember, this is a powerlifting program designed for ADVANCED powerlifters. 

Technique is assumed to be ideal, and the basic support system for any exercise has already been developed. If you are one of those guys who has 
an ass that swims around in the bottom of the squat, you need to correct that BEFORE doing ME work. If you're one of those guys who begins his 
bench press and by the midpoint, your left hand is 3" higher than your right hand and your right side spends the entire repetition trying to "catch up", 
then you need to correct that BEFORE doing ME work.  

Exercise rotation prevents CNS burnout and keeps the lifter from getting stale. It also rotates where and when the muscles are stressed during the 
ROM, as well as rotating when and where the joints take strain. Frequent (and intelligent) application of ME exercise rotation is one of the most 
important keys to success in a Westside program. yet another reason to have an experienced eye watching you during your training. 

Understand that ME work is more than just "maxing out" each week.  Without getting into too many specifics, you can read Methods of Max Effort Part I and Methods of Max Effort Part II, both by Dave Tate, to see how ME work can vary dramatically and allow one to train heavy every week without destroying the body.

*What are some good ME exercises?*
These will vary drastically, depending upon what type of powerlifting apparel you wear. If you wear a double-ply bench press shirt and a multi-ply 
Metal squat suit of some such, you will have much different training needs than if you lift semi-raw (weight belt and knee wraps) or completely raw (Chuck Taylor's and yo' skivvees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Some good ME bench press exercises - board presses (2, 3, 4 board), JM presses, close grip presses at various angles, floor presses, medium grip bench presses, low incline/decline bench presses, reverse grip bench presses, reverse grip inclines, high incline/seated overhead presses and, 
of course, the bench press itself. Much of WSB generally does NOT perform the basic flat bench press during ME day often, if at all. For further 
variation, the use of chains or bands is employed either "with" or in "reverse" (i.e. to weigh down the bar or to assist in lifting the bar early and allowing 
the bar to "get heavier" later in the ROM)

Some good ME squat/DL exercises - all forms and variations of the Good morning (note - perform 3 RM for these, not 1 RM), box squats of varying 
heights, pin (Rack) pulls, platform pulls, squats with buffalo bar or safety squat bar, trap bar deadlifts, Manta Ray squats, good morning squats, zercher squats and pulls, front squats and any of the above with a combination of chains or bands. 

WSB employs the use of an extremely wide stance for squatting, so they do very little direct quad work (i.e. front squats) and tons of posterior chain work (i.e. good mornings - frequently the ME exercise du jour for ME squat day) Again, most of WSB does not perform the actual "competition squat" during ME days. They will frequently perform a variation of the competition squat using a low box, however. If you are an intermediate-"early advanced" lifter, you will probably need to incorporate the competition bench press and squat a lot more frequently than what WSB does. Remember, WSB doesn't take average lifters and make them great, they take great lifters and make them the best. So what YOU do using a WSB template might need to be different.


*What is DE?   How is it used?  What is this "compensatory acceleration" stuff? *
DE is Dynamic Effort, aka "speed work". 2 days per week are dedicated to DE work, one day for squat and one day for bench. The idea is to perform 8 sets of 3 reps (bench press) or 8-12 sets of 2 reps (box squat) with minimal rest between sets (45-90 seconds, generally), at the start of the workout (1st exercise of DE day for squat or bench) using "compensatory acceleration" and between 50-70% (generally 50-60%) of your 1RM. 

So you 300-lb benchers will be doing your sets with a whopping 150-180 lbs.  
Compensatory acceleration is a fancy-schmancy way of saying you move the damn bar fast. HOWEVER, for the non-advanced lifter, this means your technique will suck. Technique MUST MUST MUST be PERFECT during speed work, or you are reinforcing poor technique. Bar speed is PARAMOUNT. If you are not able to accelerate the bar throughout the lift, you are using too much weight, period. 

The general idea is to perform your 3 reps in the bench press (2 for the box squat) in the space of time it takes for you to perform a 1RM repetition. You alter your hand spacing, generally using 3 different grip widths during the bench training. Your foot spacing for the box squat will be as wide as you can get it, which, in WSB terminology, means "how you squat in competition". WSB do not advocate "quad squatting", they advocate "posterior chain squatting". During the box squat training, you "deload" completely on the box for each of your reps. 

Using bands and/or chains is a great (and advanced) way to teach acceleration throughout the ROM. The entire purpose of DE day is to reinforce technique and develop the ability to accelerate the bar. It is NOT to use heavy weight, that cannot be emphasized enough. You are not performing rapid "bounce" presses or "boingo" squats. You are controlling the motion. However, your focus is on accelerating the weight throughout the 
concentric ROM.
Did I mention you should try to accelerate the weight?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The exercise of choice for DE will frequently remain the same during a training preparation for a meet. Unlike the ME exercise, this is not going to be rotated nearly as often. 6-8 weeks is a basic guideline, which can be adjusted as needed.

*What is RE?  How is it used? *
RE is repeated (repetition) effort, aka "bodybuilding". The idea is to perform between 5 and 12 repetitions with all supplementary and accessory 
work, with some exceptions (prehabilitation generally is upwards of 15 reps per set, to be discussed later). EVERY work set that is not ME or DE is RE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So your ME days start off with the ME exercise, then the rest of your training is spent using RE. Typically, the first "supplementary" exercise will be heavy RE work (low rep range, ~ 5 reps per set). This is going to be an exercise that could easily find it's way into a ME program. General rule of thumb - if it is good for ME work, it is good for supplementary RE work. If it is not suitable for ME work, then it isn't really a supplementary RE exercise, it should be "relegated" to accessory work. Accessory work will be, typically, 8-12 reps per set, the idea being general SPP conditioning and strengthening. 

Hypertrophy, while not the specific goal (usually, aside from SHW), is a generally accepted "side affect" of RE work. Dave Tate and Dave Gulledge 
have "recently" dropped a ton of bodyfat, and, surprise surprise, with the bodyfat stripped off, they look huge. Why does a Westside primer belong 
on a bodybuilding website? Because Westside is a program that makes the lifter HUGE. The combination of limit strength developed by ME training 
coupled with the speed-strength developed via DE training makes for some pretty darn good RE training and has the tendency to elicit tremendous 
size gains in addition to strength increases.

Rotation of these exercises is going to be weekly, with few exceptions. Strength and conditioning are the goals, with the adjunct that you can't go straining your elbows, knees and shoulders with excessive RE work and expect to get stronger over the long term.

*So how does a typical WSB training week look?*

The WSB "week" of training includes 4 workouts:
- ME bench
- ME squat
- DE bench
- DE squat

Due to the frequent, heavy training as well as the grueling exercises performed, you probably need to start off with a "beginner's Westside" type 
template until you are considered "in shape", meaning your work capacity has increased and you are able to recover from the workouts. Typically you 
will start with a M-W-F system, and "float" the 4th workout to next week's Monday.  So it would look something like:

Week 1
Monday - workout 1
Tuesday - off
Wednesday - workout 2
Thursday - off
Friday - workout 3
Saturday/Sunday - off

Week 2
Monday - workout 4
Tuesday - off
Wednesday - workout 1 
Thursday - off
Friday - workout 2
Saturday/Sunday - off

This allows for the most recovery, as well as providing some variety in that you will bench 2x per week sometimes and squat 2x per week other times. You will hit everything twice every 9 days. 

As your work capacity increases, you might want to try an every-other-day type system, hitting everything twice every 8 days, so that it would look something like:

Week 1
Monday - workout 1
Tuesday - off
Wednesday - workout 2
Thursday - off
Friday - workout 3
Saturday - off
Sunday - workout 4

Week 2
Monday - off
Tuesday - workout 1
Wednesday - off
Thursday - workout 2 
Friday - off
etc.

Once you are "in shape", you will possibly find that you can do all 4 workouts on a weekly basis, i.e. every M-W-F-Sa or Su-M-W-F or whatever. The 
exact days are you up to, with a few general rules/guidelines:

1) Get as much rest as possible around ME days.  They are the hardest on recovery.  
2) Alternate workout emphasis, i.e. do squat-bench-squat-bench, rather than squat-squat-bench-bench
3) ME days include ONE (1) ME exercise. Don't get feisty and try to do multiple ME exercises. Do your sets of 1-3 for your first exercise and stick to 
RE for the rest of the workout.
4) Try to train DE days 72 hours (or longer) after ME days. This comes into play on the "advanced" template which includes 4 workouts per week,
which necessitates training on back-to-back days during the week sometime.  

2 possible ways to organize the week:

M- ME squat
Tu-off
W- DE bench
Th-off
F-DE squat
Sa-ME bench
Su - off

or

M - ME bench
Tu-off 
W - DE squat
Th-off
Fri - DE bench
Sa - ME squat
Su - off

Generally choice # 1 would be preferable, as the most difficult day, ME squat, is surrounded by days off. Again, the exact days you train are up to 
you and get worked into your schedule.

*What would you do on each of the workout days?*

You do 1 ME exercise on each ME day. ME requires heavy weight, > 90% 1RM. Generally, 3 sets of 1 repetition apiece is the goal, with each set 
using a weight that is > 90% 1RM. In other words, if your 1RM is 300 lbs, the 3 sets will be with weights at or greater than 270 lbs. You follow the ME 
exercise up with approximately 3-5 sets of heavier RE work on a main supplemental exercise for approximately 5 repetitions per set. Those 2 
exercises are the "meat and potatoes" of your day. They are 2 exercises which have DIRECT influence on your bench or squat. In other words, 
when you increase the weight on these exercises, you can be quite sure you have increased the weight on your bench or squat. Afterward, you can 
perform accessory exercises, as needed, to bring up weak points and to ensure balance in the appropriate muscles, in this case, the pecs, delts, tris 
and lats or the posterior chain and abs. You typically finish off with some form of higher rep prehabilitation work for the shoulder, elbow and/or knee 
joints.  

On DE days, the template is similar, except that you do 8 sets of 3 repetitions on the bench press, 8-12 sets of 2 on the low box squat. You will use 3 grips, all inside the outer ring for the bench, and the squat stance will be as wide as possible. Speed is the key, of course, weights are 50-60% 
(sometimes as high as 70%) of 1RM. So the 300-lb bencher will be using 150-180 lbs, possibly more, but ONLY if bar speed remains high. For a 500-lb squatter, box squats at 250-300 lbs would be prescribed. Each rep is paused on the box to remove all "spring" energy. You explode out of the hole from a dead stop. Supplemental and accessory work follows, as described for ME squat day.

For the squat days, an ME squat exercise is performed for (generally) 3 sets of 1 rep using > 90% 1RM, just like ME bench day. If good mornings are the ME exercise du jour, then 3-rep sets and 3RM are used. The main supplementary exercise is going to be a heavy posterior chain exercise, 
and then appropriate accessory work is done for glutes, hammies, and lower back as needed. Heavy abdominal work is also sometimes prescribed for this day.

A ME bench day might look like:

- ME exercise (a press) - 3 sets, 1 rep per set w/>90% 1RM weight
- main supp. exercise (another press, usually targetting triceps) - 3-5 sets, 5 reps per set
- accessory exercise for triceps (frequently an extension of some sort) - 
- accessory exercise for lats/rear delts (rows)
- accessory exercise for delts (a raise of some sort - deltoid presses are generally considered ME or main supplement exercises)\
- prehab for shoulders (L-raises/rotator work) and/or prehab for elbows (high rep pressdowns or DB extensions)

A ME squat day might look like:

- ME exercise - 3 sets, 1 rep per set w/>90% 1RM weight (if good mornings are used here, 3RM is used in place of 1RM and 3-rep sets are performed)
- main supp. exercise (a heavy posterior chain exercise, usually) - 3 sets, 5 reps per set
- accessory exercise for glutes
- accessory exercise for hammies
- accessory exercise for lower back
- heavy abdominal work

Frequently, training can overlap. An example includes using 3-board presses or CGBP as the "main supplementary exercise" on ME bench day. As a result, you would not need an additional specific accessory exercise for triceps, other than prehab (i.e. high rep triceps pressdowns or some such). 

If your ME or main supp. is an overhead press, you wouldn't need to do accessory deltoid work. As a result, you generally won't do nearly that many exercises, generally only 4 or 5 rather than the 7 or 8 that are listed.

For ME squat days, you usually won't need a separate exercise each for glutes, hammies and low back, as it is almost impossible to nail one of those "heavy" without nailing all 3. RDLs might be "mostly" hamstring and good mornings might be "mostly" glutes and lower back, but obviously, each hits the glutes, hammies and lower back quite hard and heavy. Since various pulling exercises and GMs are the most popular ME exercises and main support exercises, accessory work frequently is limited to reverse hypers and/or GHR, both of which hit the glutes and hamstrings without being 
overly taxing on the body. Sometimes pull-throughs and/or heel plate drags are used instead. The heavy pulls and GMs generally tax the body enough.

*What are some good exercises to use for ME squat and bench?  What are some good main supplementary exercises for each? *

Any exercise that has a DIRECT influence on your bench press weight or squat (or deadlift) would be useful. That means a press of some sort for 
the bench, and a heavy pull, good morning, or squat of some sort for ME squat day.  Examples for the squat include:

- good mornings of ALL forms and kinds
- box squats on boxes of various heights
- platform pulls, RDLs, pin pulls, deadlifts (Rarely performed)

Examples for the bench include:

- CGBP
- RGBP
- board presses (especially useful for shirted benchers)
- floor presses
- low incline bench presses
- overhead presses (main supplementary exercise only, generally not prescribed for ME work)

Note - WSB RARELY ever, if ever, prescribes the *Exact* lift for ME work. They also rarely perform the deadlift, sticking instead with concentric good 
mornings, usually performed with the bar hanging in chains. Chains and/or bands can be added to almost any of the exercises to assist in maintaining 
tension and ensuring proper bar acceleration, even with the heavier weights. Also, cambered bar for the bench press or buffalo/Safety Squat bar for the squat and/or good mornings can be used.

*What would an exact 4-day rotation look like, including exercises, weights and reps?*

The following sample is for a fellow who can CGBP 400 lbs, regular bench press 450 lbs, 3-board press 550 lbs, box squat 600 lbs on 10" box and
good morning 400 lbs (numbers chosen for ease of math, not for reality's sake)

Day 1 - ME squat

ME exercise - Box squats - 540 lbs x 1 rep (90%), 600 lbs x 1 rep (100%), 570 lbs x 1 rep (95%)
main supp. - Good mornings - 315 lbs x 5, 5, 5, 5 reps
accessory - lower back - reverse hyperextensions - 3 x 10 reps, 180 lbs
accessory - glutes/ham - GHR - bodyweight + 45 lb plate, 3 x 10 reps
weighted slant board situps - 3 x 8 reps, 45-lb plate

Day 2 - off

Day 3 - DE bench 
DE exercise - bench press - 225 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3
main supp. - CGBP - 335 x 5, 5, 5 reps
accessory - delts - plate raises - 45 x 12, 12, 12, 12
accessory - lats - rows - 200 x 8, 8, 8, 8
shoulder prehab - L-flyes - 3 sets, 20 reps, 20 lbs

Day 4 - off

Day 5 - DE squat

DE exercise - 10" box squat - 300 x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2
concentric suspended good mornings - 365 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5
accessory - reverse hyperextensions - 3 x 10 reps, 180 lbs
accessory - GHR - bodyweight + 45 lb plate, 3 x 10 reps
1-leg heel plate drags - 45 lbs x 20, 20, 20

Day 6 - ME bench
ME exercise - 3-board press - 495 x 1 (90%), 550 x 1 (100%), 525 x 1 (95%)
main accessory - floor press - 385 x 5, 5, 5, 5
accessory - lats - rows - 200 x 8, 8, 8, 8
accessory - delts - plate raises - 45 x 10, 10, 10, 10
elbow prehab - triceps pressdowns, 3 sets, 25 reps, 100 lbs

Day 7 - off

*Hey, I don't see too many chest exercises in there, why not?*

WSB competes in organizations that allow the use of powerlifting apparel, such as bench press shirts. Hence the heavy emphasis on triceps lockout work. If you are a raw lifter, you can cut WAY back on the triceps emphasis and need to include more pectoral emphasis. 2:1 or 3:1 is the general recommendation for pec/delt : triceps exercises, taking ME and main supplemental lift into consideration. In other words, your DE lift will be the conventional bench press, leaving 3 exercises. The ME lift and the 2 main supplemental lifts. Out of those 3, for a raw lifter, generally only 1 needs to be triceps-emphasis, and the other 2 should be pec/delt emphasis. Low incline work, decline work, "illegal" (extra wide) grip benches and DB presses all fall into this category. The extra wide grip benches, however, are best done with higher reps. Keep those as main supplementals, as well as the DB's (single rep maxing is not advised with DBs!) Delts and lats are EXTREMELY important with raw benching since the bench shirt isn't supporting the shoulder girdle and the delts and lats are generally considered THE muscles of importance for the first few inches off the chest. Floor presses, depending upon arm length, are also recommended. Raw benchers probably won't need 3- or 4-board presses and should use the 2-board sparingly. Understand that the bench press is supposed to be paused on the chest. Keep this in mind when executing your benching exercises, especially as a raw lifter.

*I'm a bodybuilder more than a powerlifter.  Can I use WSB principles in my training?*

Yes, see Westside for Bodybuilders (WS4BB). Remember that for natural trainees, a mass building program MUST be a strength-building program. Not necessarily a 1-rep max improvement program, but a strength building program. Train for strength improvement using exercises that tax the body and then eat for mass building, with sufficient protein, carbs and fats, to create a caloric surplus as well as the much-coveted "anabolic environment"

*What are the best websites for information on Westside training?*

EliteFTS Articles - look along the left side, the T-mag, powerlifting and training articles have TONS of info
Westside pdf articles - have Adobe Reader installed and download the articles. Focus on 2006, 2005 and 2004 articles. Read the 2003 and previous for some background information, with the understanding that the program has evolved and the info from "back in the day" may not still apply.
Iron Addict's forums have a specific Westside forum with TONS of info on WSB training, as well as a significant number of modifications to the training to suit various needs. Check the regular forums as well. Great info there.

--------------x----------------

i hope this helps others

Sentinel


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

*Westside for Bodybuilders (WS4BB) by Kethnaab*

*Originally Written by Kethnaab on BB.com*

this is the second article..

*Westside for Bodybuilders (WS4BB)* 
 			 			 		 		 		 		here's a "preliminary" WS4BB that I am working on.

PLEASE, if you are unfamiliar with the westside training system, before you ask any questions, go to 

www.elitefts.com
www.westside-barbell.com
www.ironaddicts.com

and read up on the Westside program before asking questions like "what is a concentric good morning" or "what is a box squat" or "what does ME and RE stand for".

Basically, you take the Westside template, tweek the ME day to triples instead of singles (5RM is not used here) and make some changes to focus for supplementary work. It is based on an 8-day cycle (day on, day off) but can be modified so that RE days are back-to back (i.e. M-W-F-Sa)

In the end, this looks strikingly like a basic "upper/lower heavy/light" type setup, but in it's simplest (VERY simplest) base, that's what Westside is. ME day is "heavy day" and DE day is "light" day (not exactly, but you get the point). IF you've ever seen one of the upper/lower splits I frequently recommend, this should look pretty familiar. 

The sets are determined by your own workload capacity. If you need more sets or less sets, then cool, the workload that I've posted is what I have been able to do. Obviously, you would adjust this as needed to suit your own weakpoints, but this is NOT a program that is going to work for people with poor workload capacity, or weak lower backs.

There is A LOT OF LOWER BACK WORK. If your lower back is not up to this, recommend using supported rows (1-arm DB, hammer, supported T-bar, etc) or "easier rows" (cable rows) of some sort while you condition your lower back.

Here is the template, keep rest periods as short as you can on everything other than the specific ME exercises. Adjust sets as needed, drink water, take your vitamins, say your prayers, etc. etc.

*Day 1 - ME Day - upper*
ME press variant - 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
weighted chinup  4 x 5-6
basic press variant - 3 x 5-6
Pendlay row - 4 x 5-6
lying extensions - 2 x 10-15 (rotate angles every 2-3 weeks)
laterals - 2 x 10-15

*Recommended ME press variants* = CGBP, RGBP, MedGBP, Low Incline BP (rotate every 1-3 weeks)
*Recommended basic press variants* = any angle DB press, any ME press variant, overhead presses - use this to cover "weak spots" in upper body "push" muscles, rotate as needed

*Day 3 - ME Day - lower*
ME GM/pull- 1 x 3 100% ME, 2 x 3 >90% 3RM
ME Squat variant - 4 x 5
reverse hypers - 3 x 8-12
ghetto GHR - 3 x 8-12
laterals - 2 x 10-15

*ME GM/pulls* = concentric GM, seated GM, DL from floor, rack pull, platform pull (rotate every 1-3 weeks)
*Recommended ME squat variants* = front squat, ATG, SSB, sumo, heels-touching, box squats (rotate as needed to keep knees happy)

*Day 5 - RE Day - upper*
RE main press - 3 x 8
BTN pullup - 4 x 8-12 (no extra weight...add "pause" at top to keep rep range)
RE press variant - 3 x 8
Yates rows - 4 x 8-12 (pauses at gut)
1-arm BB curls - 2 x 10-12
laterals - 2 x 10-15

*Recommended RE Main Press* - flat bench (YES!! THE KING!), decl DB, incl DB, flat DB, weighted dips (rotate as needed)
*RE press variant* - any RE main press, any basic press variant - use to improve weak points and maintain "forward progress" in training

*Day 7 - RE Day - lower*
RE squat - 5 x 8
RE GM/pull - 4 x 10
reverse hypers - 3 x 8-12
ghetto GHR - 3 x 8-12
laterals - 2 x 10-15

*RE squat* - any ME squat variation, *20-rep squats can be used here as well, but reduce # of sets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*RE GM/pull* - regular GM, sumo SLDL, conventional SLDL, RDL - pick your favorite

if you decide to use chains or especially bands for the various exercises for accomodating resistance, you will almost definitely NEED to reduce sets. If you need additional triceps work, you can add chains or bands to your bar presses as well. Chains/bands during squats will maintain direct tension on the quads throughout the range of motion.

Specific adaptations to each day:

*ME Day - press* = The ME exercise is a press that hits all 3 of the "push" muscle groups in the upper body (pecs, front delts and tris'). Maxing (even for a triple) with the basic "pectoral bench press" can give a lot of people problems, so the exercises selected are generally pretty easy on the shoulder joint overall. WS focuses heavily on triceps strength because they use bench shirts and want to get the highest bench possible. Since the average BB will not be using a shirt, the primary supplementary exercise will be a pectoral builder (and periodically an overhead press), although CGBP is an exercise of choice and is a triceps smoker. 
The "basic press variant" can be any of the ME exercises, or a DB exercise of whichever angle makes you happy. Periodically, rotate in an overhead press here for supplementary work, especially if you feel your delts need more work.
Lat work includes a close grip chinup and a wide grip row, alternated with the presses. If you are in good enough shape to perform these exercises in an alternating (or supersetting) set fashion, then more power to you. 

You finish the day with the best single-joint triceps exercise in existence (Rotate angle of the bench every few weeks to keep elbows happy) for higher reps (keeps the elbows happier) and cable laterals, which are done every day for 2 sets of 10+ reps. I experimented with this, and with all the heavy pressing and pulling, direct deltoid work ends up being unnecessary, with the exception of the lateral head. The cable reduces the drain on recovery and allows for a pretty direct stimulation.

*ME Day - Lower* - start off with a pull or a GM, both of which are very easily adapted for a max effort triple. This also ensures that a good emphasis is given to hamstrings and posterior chain, which are weak on damn near EVERYBODY. Next up is a squat variant, pick your poison, keep your knees happy. Reverse hypers and ghetto GHR finish off the posterior chain and hammies with "lighter" higher rep work as compared to the heavy pull or GM you started off with and, of course, the cable laterals for delts.

*DE Days* - these are changed to "RE days", which are essentially high rep days. I include the flat BP with higher reps, lower weight on press day, which shouldn't put anybody's shoulder into a coma, but really, you modify this to suit your needs. If you want to do inclines or whatever, then go for it. I won't be offended. Lat work includes a wide grip pullup and a close grip row. 20-rep squats can be included on the DE lower body day, but I wouldn't recommend doing 5 sets of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hammie-specific exercise is next, then of course, reverse hypers and GHR.  

Ghetto GHR are performed with heels underneath the knee-pads on the pulldown machine. Place your knees onto a movable flat bench, and using bodyweight (or weight, if you're a stud), lower yourself under control until you are parallel to the ground, then pull yourself back up. Layne Norton (aka str8flexed) has a nice video or two demonstrating this exercise. If you have a "real" GHR bench, then use that one if you like. Reverse hypers are done with the reverse hyper machine. If you don't have one, use a 45-degree hyper or a basic hyper, if that's all you have. Try to focus on your hamstrings here. Plate-heel pulls are a concentric-only exercise where you sit with your leg extended and use the heel of your foot to pull a plate toward you. Nice way to help hammies, no negative means low drain on recovery.

-------------x---------------

Sentinel

-------------x---------------

this was a post by the one-and-only *0311* in respect to *Kethnaab*'s program above:

*ORIGINALLY WRITTEN BY 0311:

*I was bored again tonight so I made a easy template to use for this routine. All I really had to do was change a few little things around (like putting JS Rows before weighted chins) and viola! I can tell this guy Kethnaab knows his shit pretty well..Which would be a *big* breath of fresh air to that place...

*1. MONDAY - ME Day - upper *
+ flat bench press - 1 x 3 (3 x 3 pyramid scheme)
JS rows - 4 x 5-6
++ incline dumbbell press - 3 x 5-6
weighted chinup 4 x 5-6
Skullcrushers - 2 x 10-15 (rotate angles every 2-3 weeks)
Side laterals - 2 x 10-15

*2. WEDNESDAY - ME Day - lower* 
+ conventional deadlift - 1 x 3 (3 x 3 pyramid scheme)
++ A2G squat - 4 x 5
reverse hypers - 3 x 8-12
ghetto GHR - 3 x 8-12
side laterals - 2 x 10-15

3. *FRIDAY - RE Day - upper*
+ decline dumbbell - 3 x 8 *slight decline
BTN pulldown - 4 x 8-12 (bar only travels to ear level)
++ standing dumbbell press - 3 x 8
yates rows - 4 x 8-12 
incline dumbbell curls - 2 x 10-12
side laterals - 2 x 10-15

*4. SATURDAY - RE Day - lower*
+ front squats - 4 x 8
++ SLDL - 4 x 10
reverse hypers - 3 x 8-12
ghetto GHR - 3 x 8-12
side laterals - 2 x 10-15

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*1.	+ ME Upper press variants:* (Rotate every 1-3 weeks)
-  Close Grip Bench Press
-  Low Incline BP 
-  Decline Bench Press (slight)
-  Reverse Grip Bench Press

*  ++  Basic press variants:* 
-  Standing Barbell/DB Press
-  Flat/Incline/Decline Barbell Press
-  Flat/Incline/Decline DB Press


*2.	+ ME Lower pull variants: *(Rotate every 1-3 weeks)
-  Goodmornings (seated, standing, rack)
-  Deadlifts (rack, floor, sumo, platform)

* ++ Basic squat variants:*
-  Squat (front, A2G, sumo, box, hack)



*3.	+ RE Upper press variants:*  (Rotate as needed)
-  Flat/Incline/Decline Barbell Press
-  Flat/Incline/Decline DB Press
-  Weighted Dips

*     ++ Basic press variants: * 
-  Standing Barbell/DB Press
-  Flat/Incline/Decline Barbell Press
-  Flat/Incline/Decline DB Press
-  Weighted Dips



*4.	+ RE Lower squat variants:* (Rotate as needed)
-  Squat (front, A2G, sumo, box, hack)
-  20 rep squats 

*++ Basic pull variants:*
-  Goodmornings (seated, standing, rack)
-  Deadlifts (rack, floor, sumo, romanian, platform)

---------------------------------------------------------------------

* *Deloading :*   Cut back on volume, frequency, or _slightly_ easing up on your intensity (percent of RM). If you feel like your starting to ???overreach??? (within 3-6 weeks) it???s time for a deload. For more information on deloading, refer to the Dual Factor Sticky..

- I???d recommend eliminating a day and do an M, W, F setup or an *alternate deload protocol* such as doing an RE upper day on Monday, then a RE lower day of Thursday (using less volume) to maximize recovery before another blast.

--------------------x-----------------------

Sentinel


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

these are other 2 articles which may or may not help but since they are not directly related to westside i am not going to post them here - only the links:

MUST read article of Dual Factor Training

Excellent thread from Midwest Barbell[/quote]

a lot of ppl tore up the second article...ill leave u to be the judge of it....

i don think i have any more DIRECT info regarding westside...

peace

Sentinel


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice yet again. These sure do help out alot.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice yet again. These sure do help out alot.


your welcome bro


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

I want to add I have been training with one of my good friends, while he doesnt pay me he refers to me as his personal trainer. He has been on westside, now for about 2 months and his lifts have went through the roof. Bench is up 15lbs, squat up 20lbs and deads have went up a whopping 35lbs! This guy has also been lifting for 4 years and is 38years old.


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thats some great info put up there, thanks!


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Soon to be a sticky?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

i want to add over here as a precaution to newbies: westside is NOT meant for beginners.

u must finish the realm of linear progression before starting westside. and it takes years and years to break the bounds of linear progression.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 2, 2007)

Heres the thread!  Unfortunelty, it seems westside is good for maximum strength vs. maximum size.

These Reverse Hyperextensions I see listed a lot on IM...how are you guys doing this?  There arent any machines at my gym, plus there are no tall benches to do BW reverse hypers!  Am I missing something?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Heres the thread!  Unfortunelty, it seems westside is good for maximum strength vs. maximum size.
> 
> These Reverse Hyperextensions I see listed a lot on IM...how are you guys doing this?  There arent any machines at my gym*, plus there are no tall benches to do BW reverse hypers!  Am I missing something?*



you bend your damn knees.


----------



## Double D (Feb 2, 2007)

I have the good old original hyper bench. I dont do reverse ones.
I do these often whenever I train at my buddies. http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Name=Hyperextensions+With+No+Hyperextension+Bench

However I have a hyper bench at home so I just do those, I dont do reverse ones.

Also westside is for strength rather than size. However I have noticed a great deal of back thickness on this program as well as thicker delts and triceps. But as far as overall mass, not a program for that. Based torwards powerlifting.


----------



## Boost777 (Feb 3, 2007)

Can someone provide a template for RAW benching rather than suited?  This is my third week on it and i've been working with the conventional exercises i.e. more tricep work.  All I need is the a supplemental pool for the ME and DE bench day.  Thanks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2007)

A question for those of you doing westside.  Since there are 4 workouts and only 7 days in a week, there's two workouts that have to be on consecutive days. So which two workouts do you do on consecutive days?


----------



## Boost777 (Feb 3, 2007)

DE days can go consecutively.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> you bend your damn knees.



What happens when your knees touch the ground not even at 90 degrees?


----------



## Double D (Feb 4, 2007)

That is a template for raw benching. I know personally I dont bench with a bench shirt.


----------



## Double D (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah hey trips you ought to know you never ever do ME days on consecutive days. Where you been.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah hey trips you ought to know you never ever do ME days on consecutive days. Where you been.



Yeah, I know that you shouldn't do ME's on consecutive days, but some of the articles on westside have a ME day after a DE day.  Here's one:

Monday: Max Effort Squat Day
Wednesday: Max Effort Bench Day
Friday: Dynamic Effort Squat Day
Sunday: Dynamic Effort Bench Day

So they've got you doing ME squats right after DE Bench.


I've been doing this (similar to what Boost said):

Mon - ME Bench
Wed - ME Squat
Fri - DE Bench
Sat - De Squat


The reason for my question is that getting to the gym on Sat is difficult for me.  During the week they open early, but on weekends not until 7 AM.  That interferes with other activities, so my Saturday workout is quite often at home.  I've got limited equipment there, and it's better suited to what I want to do for ME Squat workouts, or a better way of putting it is that there are some exercises I would like to do on DE Squat day that I can't do at home.  So I've been thinking of moving ME SQuat day to Saturday, and was wondering if anyone else did something similar.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> What happens when your knees touch the ground not even at 90 degrees?



use a massage table

or

perform them lying backwards over a 45 degree hyperextension bench


----------



## Double D (Feb 5, 2007)

Ya Trips I definitly think its fine to do DE days and ME days one after the other. I have seen it many times. Man just do whats easiest for you.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Yeah, I know that you shouldn't do ME's on consecutive days, but some of the articles on westside have a ME day after a DE day. Here's one:
> 
> Monday: Max Effort Squat Day
> Wednesday: Max Effort Bench Day
> ...


 
Of course you know you don't HAVE to do 4 days per week.  You can always do M-W-F and "float" the 4th day to the monday of the next week.

so say you want to keep your rotation going, you would do:
M-ME Bench
W-ME Squat
F-DE Bench
M-DE Squat
W-ME Bench
F-ME Squat
etc.
problem solved, AND you get some extra recovery built into that.  Just something to ponder for the "older guys" around here... (myself included)


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Squat went from 375-around 410



Now my squat is hovering around 450. So I would say it does wonders for your squat!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2007)

P-funk said:


> use a massage table
> 
> or
> 
> perform them lying backwards over a 45 degree hyperextension bench



  I never saw your reply until today!  

I actually have been doing them on the hyperextension bench, but backwards as you say.  Its get the job done.


----------



## BringinToddBack (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeh I've been working trying to get my squat up lately.


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

Its one thing to get your squat up, but its a total other to actually start a powerlifting program using westside. Lots and lots of 1 rep maxes.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Double, I responded to you on the ReproMan's thread.  Even in here I see longer RIs for the speed work.

Doesnt make sense to me either, but what can ya do


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah I think that its kinda preference. Speed work to me is just that. Going as quickly as possible under control. And if you can use the same output of power with only 30 ri, then why wait longer. I think I could actually use a shorter ri than that! Its just so easy, but effective! Like I said I have seen so many different people use so many different ri's for this. And much like doggcrap, its been redone plenty to suit the needs of others.


----------

